# Thats Gotta Hurt!



## njff/emt (May 22, 2010)

I was pulling a 6p-6a shift at my squad., It was pretty quiet so we got some chow, and as soon as we finish, we get called to a residence for a "SICKNESS"., We get on scene, I grab the oxygen and jump bag getting ready to go in, when my partner stops me and points out the pt walking to our rig., The pt hops in, and as I put the bags away my partner whispers to me that the pt got his "goods" stuck in his zipper., So we had him get on the cot and away we go., I grab some vitals(which are a little high for obvious reasons), and we ask how long has IT been caught., He replies at least a half-hour, and he's already tried getting IT unstuck., I check to make sure theres no blood, and to see how much is caught, lucky for him it was just skin., I don't care what anybody says, he's a trooper in my book.


----------



## rescue99 (May 22, 2010)

njff/emt said:


> I was pulling a 6p-6a shift at my squad., It was pretty quiet so we got some chow, and as soon as we finish, we get called to a residence for a "SICKNESS"., We get on scene, I grab the oxygen and jump bag getting ready to go in, when my partner stops me and points out the pt walking to our rig., The pt hops in, and as I put the bags away my partner whispers to me that the pt got his "goods" stuck in his zipper., So we had him get on the cot and away we go., I grab some vitals(which are a little high for obvious reasons), and we ask how long has IT been caught., He replies at least a half-hour, and he's already tried getting IT unstuck., I check to make sure theres no blood, and to see how much is caught, lucky for him it was just skin., I don't care what anybody says, he's a trooper in my book.



ZIPPPPPPPPPPPPPP........................:blink:


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2010)

Might not be 100% SFW... 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek3XKF2GcjE[/youtube]


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 23, 2010)

Morphine Drip, STAT...  Call for the Helo and have a Trauma Team stading by...  THIS IS AN EMERGENCY!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 23, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY!!!


 
I agree 110%


----------



## reaper (May 23, 2010)

Trauma shears and 2 minutes. It out and comfortable.


----------



## Lt.Col.Warren (Jul 7, 2010)

WE GOT A BLEEDER!!! :wacko:


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 13, 2010)

Trauma shears,    cut the zipper above and below;  and it will fall apart


----------



## Martyn (Jul 22, 2010)

johnrsemt said:


> Trauma shears,    cut the zipper above and below;  and it will fall apart



Er, exactly _WHAT_ will fall apart? I am hoping the zipper!!! :unsure:


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 23, 2010)

"Hello, medical command? Doc, I'd like to ask for your permission to perform an emergency field circumcision..."


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 23, 2010)

If left stuck long enough they could become ischaemic or the testicles couild tort which would be a true surgical emergency.

"Hello HEMS? Yes, yes, oh right ok bye"
"What is it Brown?"
"It's bad Oz, somebodies manhood is at stake"
"Ouch best we be off then"
"Yes, with much of the fastness"

All set? Warp speed lads, ok we're off ....


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 23, 2010)

Would this be dispatched out as a traumatic injury? hmm... Stephanie, what do you think? lol


----------

